# Can I change system storage location



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I have my 32gig micro SD card in my phone. Can I set the system to use that for everything instead of the internal 16gigs? It would make doing phone wipes much easier if I didn't constantly have that internal 16 gigs wiped.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll second this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexmacadoo (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking for a way to do this too....


----------

